# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Pourquoi n'y à t'il pas de rubrique Windev sur www.developpez.com ?

## TicTacToe

Bonjour, 1ere fois que je post ici  ::D: 

C'est juste que en me baladant sur le site, un truc m'a un peu interpell.

Il n'y a pas de section Windev.

Je n'aime pas trop ce langage, et d'ailleurs je ne le connais pas.
(d'ou le titre, l'avocat du diable  ::twisted::  )

C'est vrai que voir une pub Windev "Programmez votre application professionnelle en 10 clics" laisse les dv. avec le sourire en coin.

Mais n'empche, y-a-t-il une raison pour la non-existence de section ddie  ce langage ??
Ou alors, vraiment pas assez de dveloppeur pour en faire une section entire ? je pensais qu'il y en avait plein pourtant !

C'tait juste pour info.   ::wink:: 

Sinon j'en profite pour dire que depuis que j'ai dcouvert ce site, j'y retourne rgulirement pour la qualit des infos que l'on peut y trouver.
Et que l'on peut donner si besoin. 

Bravo pour avoir reussi ce rassemblement.

Bon code!

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Effectivement, comme le prcise ce post  si un forum n'existe pas, c'est que le trafic engendr par cette technologie est trop faible actuellement.

Ceci dit, je pense que si tu as des questions sur ce langage, un forum comme "Autres langages et outils" les acceuillera trs bien.

Bon code  toi aussi.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On aimerais bien avoir une rubrique Windev mais on  pas recu l'autorisation de PC SOFT, on attends toujours cette autorisation, et avec PC SOFT sans autorisation on ne peux rien faire.

En attendant si tu veux commencer  crire des cours et tutoriels pour developpez.com tu peux toujours t'y mettre, peut etre qu'on finira par l'avoir un jour cette autorisation.

En attendant il y  des questions windev dans le forum "autres langages".

Tu peux aussi envoyer une ptition  PC SOFT leur demandant qu'ils autorisent developpez.com  crer une rubrique Windev   ::lol::

----------


## ePoX

> On aimerais bien avoir une rubrique Windev mais on  pas recu l'autorisation de PC SOFT


??? 
Il est necessaire d'obtenir l'aurorisation de PC SOFT pour ouvrir un forum au sujet d'un de leur logiciel ? 

tonnant :s

Pour quel raisons ? 

A vrai dire je ne comprends mme pas le besoin de l'autorisation sachant que cela ne peut aller que dans leur sens :s

Sont ils les seuls  appliquer cette politique ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

PC SOFT  est un cas  part dans le monde des diteurs de logiciels.

----------


## NicolasG

Tout comme ePoX, je m'tonne de voir qu'on a besoin d'une autorisation pour parler de Windev.

Windev ne m'interesse pas en tant que tel, mais je ne comprend pas le fondement juridique qui permettrait  PCSoft de contester l'existence d'un forum.

Il me semble que la libert d'expression dont nous bnficions nous permet de donner un avis (en bien comme en mal) sur Windev.
Pourquoi les discussions techniques n'entreraient-elles pas dans ce cadre ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

J'aimerais te rpondre publiquement mais je prfre me taire, je prfre prendre aucun risque, dsol.

----------


## NicolasG

Merci pour cette rponse.

----------


## cladsam

> J'aimerais te rpondre publiquement mais je prfre me taire, je prfre prendre aucun risque, dsol.


de toute faon, il n'y a qu' chercher de la "documentation libre et gratuite" sur les technologies de PC Soft pour comprendre ce qu'il y   comprendre ...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour ceux qui n'ont rien compris, je rexplique, nous souhaitons avoir une rubrique et des forums sur les produits PC Soft, mais nous n'avons toujours pas recu l'autorisation pour le faire.

Tout message de dnigrement envers pc soft post  la suite sera supprim  vue _(sinon nous allons avoir encore un procs  )_

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, il existe en loi en france, et uniquement en france, qui bride totalement la libert d'expression et interdit de "dnigrer" publiquement un individu ou une socit.

Contrairement  ce que vous pensez, la france n'est absolument pas du tout un pays de "libre expression".

Ce site pouvant etre lu par des franais, il tombe aussi sous le coup de cette loi.

----------


## mat.M

Marc je suis assez etonne de ce genre de chose.
Est-ce qu'il faut aussi une autorisation pour les forums VC++,C++ Builder....Java etc  ?  ::oops::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Les autres diteurs ne font pas de procs  ::aie:: 

Je dirais mme plus les autres diteurs nous *demandent* de crer une rubrique, exemple la rubrique 4D : 4D.developpez.com ouverte  la demande de l'diteur.

Pour rpondre  ta question non c'est un cas particulier et unique.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Encore un message recu :




> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "BlAdE159fR" 
> Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2006 11:16 AM
> Subject: ajout d'un langage pour www.developpez.com
> 
>  tout d'abords bonjour,
> je suis analyste programmeur de formation et parcourant depuis un petit 
> moment votre site, je me demande si une rubrique consacre aux softs de 
> PCSOFT ("WINDEV"," WEBDEV") ne pourrais pas voir le jour. je n'ai 
> ...

----------

